# convert evaporated milk into condensed milk



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

You may convert evaporated milk into condensed milk by adding sugar to it. For each cup of evaporated milk add about 1 and 1/4 cups of sugar. Pour the mixture in a pan, stir while heating on the stovetop until the sugar completely dissolves. Let cool.
Is this for real, isn't condensed milk kind of thick. My problem is canned has to much sugar so i would like to use My own whey low sugar.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

It's supposed to have lots of sugar. That's the main selling point of it.

That recipe sounds about right. Evaporated milk is milk with 60% less water, and sweetened condensed milk is evaporated milk + 20% sugar.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Why not just get and use condensed milk?


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

My guess they mean granulated sugar but could powered sugar be used so heating it would not be needed just mixing


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@dagger .... you are continually coming up with some of the strangest questions!
Not trying to bully AT ALL...you keep me on my feet and learning when trying to figure out what you want to know.
Impressed that you know the difference between condensed and evaporated milk as a huge % of the population has no clue.
Anyways...back to your question.
Powdered sugar contains cornstarch (to keep it from lumping up into a brick) so your homemade sub will need to be plain granulated.
Just another FYI...when a recipe lists condensed milk as an ingredient that means to use the exact formula in that can.
The recipe will have been written to include every grain of sugar that is in that can of condensed milk product.

Another tip.... when making a dish for the first time stick exactly to the recipe.
Exactly.
This will give you a baseline to refer to if the second batch does not come out as expected.

mimi


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Evaporated milk is milk with 60% less water, and sweetened condensed milk is evaporated milk + 20% sugar.
They why have condensed milk in the first place, why not just evaporated milk and given amount of sugar?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

dagger said:


> Evaporated milk is milk with 60% less water, and sweetened condensed milk is evaporated milk + 20% sugar.
> They why have condensed milk in the first place, why not just evaporated milk and given amount of sugar?


Two different products for two different purposes. Both exist because some folks like the convenience and consistency of product.

But you had a good question earlier. My interpretation: why isn't there a reduced sugar condensed milk, or one with sugar substitutes.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Yup. I know splender doesn't bake well but whey low and others do.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

https://www.truvia.com/products/cane-sugar-blend


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

dagger said:


> They why have condensed milk in the first place, why not just evaporated milk and given amount of sugar?


The other name for evaporated milk is unsweetened condensed milk. So there's a sweetened and unsweetened version of condensed milk. I guess it's a locality thing. Some places call it evaporated, other places call it condensed.



brianshaw said:


> why isn't there a reduced sugar condensed milk, or one with sugar substitutes.


I think it's a specialty product along the same line as honey, maple syrup, and molasses. You either use it as is, or you just use something else entirely. Alton Brown uses heavy cream + sugar for a richer but less sweet substitute.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

dagger said:


> They why have condensed milk in the first place, why not just evaporated milk and given amount of sugar?


Same basic reason why they have milk and chocolate milk.


----------

